# printing locally from a remote server connection



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

i am having a bit of trouble with a remote server connection. i recently switched some pos machines over from xp to 7 and everything is going great until my customer tries to print a report from another store. he used to use a remote desktop connection and have the pos software running on the server, running server 2003. in the past, he has lost his printer on the server and has had to add it. this was not working this time. i have never had to print locally from a remote connection, so am a little lost. i didn't know which port to use, so tried the usb, the lpt, and some others i saw that were ts01 or something like that. i'm not having much luck, and need some assistance. i also have the option of a network printer if it would be easier to use that. thanx for any help.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

To print locally from a remote desktop connection you need to add the print drivers of the local printer to the server. You do not install the printer at all on the server. The print drivers must match the OS and architecture (32bit or 64bit) as the local machine.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

that's the problem. the server is a 32 bit server 2003, the local machine is win 7 64 bit. i was trying to add the print drivers to the remote server and it kept saying not the right os. the printer is installed on the local machine, so it seems to me that if i install it on the server it should work. any ideas on how to get around this? like i said, i have the option of using the networked printer in the local office, but printers have never been my specialty. i know the internal ip address and the external ip address, but am having trouble pointing the machine to the path. i am not sure of the syntax, and my searches have been hampered a little.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You need to research remote desktop printing. You do not install the printer, you only add the driver via the add driver wizard. In the remote desktop connection settings of the client check the local settings and that printers are selected. The printer will then show up as an option to print to in the remote desktop session.


----------

